# Florida Certificate



## Jennifer Price (Feb 19, 2008)

Got my FL PE certificate today and holy crap...it is huge! Here comes custom framing...


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2008)

^And I thought that PE-ness guy was just exaggerating.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

It REALLY is big !!! :true:

Jen,

Are you going to go through FES to get it framed or local shop? I am going to go ahead and frame my certificate as well as my MS Degree as grad gifts from the family. I am pondering my options at this point.

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 20, 2008)

jregieng said:


> It REALLY is big !!! :true:
> Jen,
> 
> Are you going to go through FES to get it framed or local shop? I am going to go ahead and frame my certificate as well as my MS Degree as grad gifts from the family. I am pondering my options at this point.
> ...



I haven't really decided yet. I think this weekend, I will go frame hunting to see what the prices are like for custom framing. But I did like the FES frame, so if I am not inspired by anything this weekend, I will probably go ahead and purchase the FES Frame.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2008)

Lucky for you! Some of the PE certificates don't look much better than a seminar attendance certificate. My VT certificate is on slightly nicer than standard bond copy paper.


----------



## floridaengineer4now (Feb 20, 2008)

Where are you located. I'm still waiting for one. Did you get the smaller license too?


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 20, 2008)

Jen Evans said:


> Got my FL PE certificate today and holy crap...it is huge! Here comes custom framing...


I told you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^ So, just so I get this straight, just how big did you tell me this P.E. cert was ??!!

JR


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 20, 2008)

^^I don't know how to quantify it, but it's the biggest certification I have ever come across....


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 21, 2008)

It is like 11 by 19 approximately. It makes my bachelors look tiny!


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 21, 2008)

floridaengineer4now said:


> Where are you located. I'm still waiting for one. Did you get the smaller license too?


I am in NC. And yes, I got the smaller license and a wallet license.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 21, 2008)

Melanie11 said:


> It is like 11 by 19 approximately. It makes my bachelors look tiny!


Yeah it does. My husband was like...how are we going to frame it? And why did they put it on such weird size paper? LOL


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 21, 2008)

Melanie11 said:


> It is like 11 by 19 approximately. It makes my bachelors look tiny!


My BS is immense, so I don't have to worry about these sorts of things. :eyebrows:


----------



## maryannette (Feb 21, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> My BS is immense, so I don't have to worry about these sorts of things. :eyebrows:




There is definitely a lot of BS!


----------



## sergcanes98 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jen Evans said:


> Got my FL PE certificate today and holy crap...it is huge! Here comes custom framing...



Congrats on getting your certificate!!! arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:

I was at a jobsite today so hopefully Monday when I walk in my office :multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 23, 2008)

I want a PE certificate that comes on D size paper, to match the plans I churn out.

Though I'm going for quantity over quality at this point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I want a PE certificate that comes on D size paper, to match the plans I churn out.
> Though I'm going for quantity over quality at this point.


Apply for a license in Florida then - you can achieve BOTH objectives that way!! lusone:

JR


----------



## sergcanes98 (Feb 29, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Apply for a license in Florida then - you can achieve BOTH objectives that way!! lusone:
> JR


I actually got mine yesterday, it's huge and just in time for the big 3-3!! (Tomorrow) :multiplespotting:


----------



## sab35263 (Feb 29, 2008)

Can someone post a pic of this certificate for us to see how big it is?


----------

